# Weight loss



## Trippers (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi! This is my first post! I have Tripp, a 4year old V that was always considered a little overweight. Even after running 5-6 miles and just 2 cups of food (which he didn’t really want to eat) the vet still felt he could loose weight. In October we got a puppy French bulldog that is Tripp’s constant companion. They play, play, play. Suddenly Tripp scarfs his food so fast he sometimes throws it up whole. (Lucy is kept clear of his feeding area) and he is loosing weight. Do you think it’s the increased play from the pup? Maybe feed him more frequently and less amount? Advice?


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi,

Before changing meal times or sizes, I'd try slowing him down first to see if you can keep him from throwing it up. Muffin tins, slow eating bowls, or puzzle feeders can work well for this. 

If after two weeks of keeping his food down consistently, he is still losing weight, I'd increase his portion or add some olive oil for some extra calories.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

Why isn't an overweight Vizsla losing weight considered desirous?

I'm not following the logic here.

Bill


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Have them separated and rest at least an hour after feeding. that could help with the throwing up. i guess it is great that he is losing weight if he was overweight, but throwing up may not be the right way.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Possibly just him burning more calories during play. I would try splitting his food into different meals, or using a bowl that slows down his eating.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There are multiple issues here, right? Him losing weight and him throwing up.

Playing with a puppy, especially a small one, doesn't burn nearly as many calories as the daily multiple mile runs he does, so something is wrong here. Two things: What kind of food?..at the very least, he should be getting one with more protein....the first few ingredients should be some meat or meat meal, and the other is a call to the vet, there might be some underlying medical issue that co incidentally is occurring at this time with the new puppy.

The scarfing down the food could either be related to some medical condition, or he's been food protective..even though he is fed separately, it might not be sufficient for him to feel safe, he has competition now. Try putting him and his food in the crate and physically removing the puppy from the area and from sight when he feeds.


----------



## Trippers (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I’ve put his food in his crate with him with the pup nowhere in site and he still snarfs it down. (This is a dog that would not eat unless I was in the room with him) I do think that he could be being protective. I’m also going to make a trip to the vet. Just to be sure there isn’t something else going on.


----------

